# Sailing through Portugal on a D7



## justinhalewood (Nov 15, 2021)

Hi All, 
We're hoping to head off to Portugal at the beginning of Spring and have been looking at obtaining a D7 Visa to allow us to stay longer than the current 90 days limit. We'd be really interested to hear of others who may have applied for the D7 whilst in the UK and for the purpose of cruising in Portugal. We think we comply with the basic requirements but are not sure of the best way to stipulate an address in Portugal on our visa application as we would like to cruise, rather than base ourselves at a particular marina for a longer period of time. Do we take a month's marina contract somewhere and attempt to use that? Or will the consulate accept that fact that we will be moving along the coast during our stay? Any other advice or suggestions would be greatly appreciated!
Thank you, 
Justin


----------



## proud.to.be.EUROPEAN (Feb 14, 2020)

For D7 you must provide residence let contract valid min 6 months. Maybe 6 month contract for marina dock will be accepted.


----------



## Scottwalker10 (Nov 20, 2021)

proud.to.be.EUROPEAN said:


> For D7 you must provide residence let contract valid min 6 months. Maybe 6 month contract for marina dock will be accepted.


I wanted to do same with motor home 
Even camp ground 1 year contract not acceptable 
Has to be room or apartment - registered with tax authority 
Maybe I rent room but not use it to get visa 
Not sure yet 
Best Regards Scott


----------



## Scottwalker10 (Nov 20, 2021)

Would love to crew on your yacht if possible in future from 2024? when I plan for D7 visa


----------

